# Entitled to covid 19 payment?



## Emily R (3 Apr 2020)

Does anyone know if I am entitled to the covid 19 payment: my maternity leave finishes in a few weeks , due to go back to work then . My childcare arrangements have now fallen through with covid 19. It would be very difficult to work from home with my job. Just wondering if voluntarily taking time off work to look after one's children due to creche closures would be accepted, otherwise I will have to rely on grandparents for help though I know this is not advisable. Also it states that you should be employed in March as a criteria for the payment...I think maternity leave counts? 

Thank you.


----------



## Saavy99 (3 Apr 2020)

I would imagine it is. Apply have nothing to lose.


----------



## Leo (3 Apr 2020)

The article linked in this thread suggests those not laid off by their employers may not be eligible.


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2020)

I don't see how you will covered unless your employer lays you off. Mind me asking what business requires you to travel to work these days?? When you say it would be very difficult, what are the challenges? Can you talk to your employer to see if anything can be done to help.


----------



## Nicetoknow (3 Apr 2020)

Maternity leave does count but you are not eligible if you voluntarily leave your job/ take time off. Parents young children are in a very very very difficult position.


----------

